# 600G Viv construction Journal



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello everyone! Well after first seeing some of the Vivs on here and around the internet I've decided to convert my 600G DIY plywood and glass aquarium into a 600G viv. I've been lurking around here and other places gathering as much info as possible about how to properly construct a vivarium for Darts and I think I'm finally starting to fit all the pieces together!

A little about the tank, the dimensions are 8' long 4' wide and 2.5' high, Right now its got 4 holes drilled into the sides for filtration but those will soon be covered up. There is no top at the moment which is good because the only access is through the top so a lid might get in the way. I just got rid of the occupant in there which was a nice male Amia Calva (bowfin) and I started draining the tank last night. Next is to remove the other small fish rock and 400 lbs of sand! 

My plan is to have a false bottom 3" above the true bottom of the tank made of eggcrate covered in landscape fabric with a drainage layer of probably locally collected clay or ABG mix covered in leaf litter. I plan on a waterfall or dripwall. I'm not sure where I want to place it yet but I will be using rock and the black waterfall foam. I was considering using cement but the thought of sealing off the basement from the rest of the house to seal the cement with 2 part epoxy isnt very appealing to me or my wife and kids. The background will be a base of GS with various sized plastic flower pots GS'd to the sides for plants then covered in kitty litter clay mixed with peat and charcoal to darken it up a bit but not enough of the peat and charcoal mixed into it to weaken the clay. 

First thing I need to do as stated earlier is to clean the tank out of the remaining inhabitants rock and sand then sterilize it. Next I plan on making 4 holes for 3/4" screened bulkheads in the bottom of the tank for drainage that leads to a filter that will also power the waterfall or rock dripwall. The filter will be outside the tank for easy maintenance. I will also be adding a misting system to the set up which will also be plumbed into the existing plumbing for the filtration but with a separate filter to remove any particles that may damage the pump or clog the misting nozzles. I was considering a fogger but that might come later as it is more for aesthetics for the human eye than it will be for the frogs since I will already have a misting system and false bottom to keep the humidity up. Oh and I do plan on having a shallow pool 2" or so at the end of the stream that will be fed by the water feature that will be full of aquatic moss so the frogs will have no problems at all getting out of it. 

Lighting for the tank all depends on how the top will be constructed. I have plenty of empty tanks laying around to use the glass from. Light levels will also depend on the plants I use, I would like a nice mix of Broms, ferns, moss, orchids and other various tropical plants. I will be placing internal fans to circulate air inside the tank and to also keep the viewing window clean and aim them on any plants that may require it 

I made a pic of what I plan on doing with the bottom for the drainage and planned bulkhead locations. 










This is a big project for me especially since I go to school, work full time and having 3 kids at home making me a full time father but sometimes moving at a somewhat slow pace is a good thing. That being said this is probably going to be a 3-4 month project if not longer. I cant wait to get started though and look forward to getting to know other members better on this board and locally (Cleveland, OH). I'm also good at taking advise and look forward to any tips or suggestions anyone might have. 

Here is an older Pic of the tank when I kept Gars. The big gar in the center was 16" to give you an idea of the size of the tank.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Should be a sweet one, or a major disaster  

The only thing I will suggest is doing a couple smaller practice vivs, or at least background peices. Nobody every really likes their first viv, so thats why I encourage trying a few different background methods before digging into a big project. Ive done 4 different background methods, and still havent sunk my teeth into the big project just yet. The practice vivs will also help when making plant selections and choosing the layout. IMO plant selection and location is the most important factor when deciding if a tank is nice, or WOW!


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Good Idea. I definitely have enough tanks lying around and probably enough parts to make a complete one at that. Looks like I'll be in the basement all night!


----------



## jester61288 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you interested in getting rid of the giant piece of driftwood in the tank?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The only thing about tanks this big, IMO, is that the frogs get lost in it but I'm sure the tank is gonna turn out amazing. Cant wait to see it started.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

JaredJ said:


> The only thing about tanks this big, IMO, is that the frogs get lost in it but I'm sure the tank is gonna turn out amazing. Cant wait to see it started.


they don't seem to get lost in the wild...


can't wait to see the results!!!


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

jester61288 said:


> Are you interested in getting rid of the giant piece of driftwood in the tank?


That piece is long gone. My son found it on a trip to Lake Erie, man did I look funny carrying a four foot log out of the water across the beach and to my car. 



JaredJ said:


> The only thing about tanks this big, IMO, is that the frogs get lost in it but I'm sure the tank is gonna turn out amazing. Cant wait to see it started.


I plan on a larger and bold frog like D. Leucomelas


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

it looks like your going to have a problem with the back ground practice on a 10g tank for starters and see what your going to do and what tipe of look your lookig for in a vivarium and stuff light souce and t5 bulbs and misting and humidity and stuff ex.. you really need to plan things out its a really nice tank no offence but you still need learn about the eco sistem in a viv once again no offence


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

So what substrat are you going to use? Are you planning to use any on your back wall?


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Very cool project. Always wish I had the skills to do a plywood tank. I was always worried I would come home to 400 gallons of water on the floor. Good luck with the conversion


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

very nice plywood is the way to go


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll second the recommendations for trying some smaller vivs first. Many people find that they start looking at their first couple vivs compared to the newer ones they've done and have regrets and start thinking about major remodels. There can be tremendous improvements just between your first and second or third viv, so you may wanna save the really large tank for after you've had a little practice with basic construction methods. I think you'll find its likely to come out much better and you'll be less apt to start considering a major remodel a few months after finishing it. Good luck though, I'd kill to have a large tank like that to go nutz in


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome looks like a good starter! Where at in NE ohio are you? I'm also in the NE lol


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

gio said:


> it looks like your going to have a problem with the back ground practice on a 10g tank for starters and see what your going to do and what tipe of look your lookig for in a vivarium and stuff light souce and t5 bulbs and misting and humidity and stuff ex.. you really need to plan things out its a really nice tank no offence but you still need learn about the eco sistem in a viv once again no offence


Can you be more specific? What exactly dont I understand? The frogs need specific temperature and humidity, the false bottom helps keep the humidity up as does the misting which can also help in cooling the tank. I knw i cant just build the BG toss in plants and water then add frogs. I dont anticipate any frogs being in the tank untll i have the environmental controls set and properly seeded with isopods and springtails. I have no deadline as to when the frogs have to be in there. when everything is ready then i will add them. 

As for the practice tank i have a bunch of empty tanks empty and ready to go.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

gio said:


> it looks like your going to have a problem with the back ground practice on a 10g tank for starters and see what your going to do and what tipe of look your lookig for in a vivarium and stuff light souce and t5 bulbs and misting and humidity and stuff ex.. you really need to plan things out its a really nice tank no offence but you still need learn about the eco sistem in a viv once again no offence


No offence to you, but worst grammar, punctuation and sentence structure ever! I'm not sure how you plan others to take you seriously when we have to unscramble your post to make sense of it....


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

calebrez said:


> Awesome looks like a good starter! Where at in NE ohio are you? I'm also in the NE lol


Thanks, I'm in Parma. I was hoping to meet some people in the area that share my same interests. My 11 year old seems to be the only one as excited as me about the project, to my wife... its just another one of my crazy projects that she doesnt get.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

gator said:


> to my wife... its just another one of my crazy projects that she doesnt get.


i hear that lol


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm almost dead center in between erie and Cleveland. I live in Conneaut. My fiance is just like your wife "you don't need any more frogs! " lol but me and my younger brother love it haha


----------



## kain101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Saviorself said:


> Very cool project. Always wish I had the skills to do a plywood tank. I was always worried I would come home to 400 gallons of water on the floor.


+1

i have read many articles on doing them but have yet to get the courage to try.

but, i am very interested in seeing the progress of the convert. 

my biggest issue with doing something so big would be not, seeing whatever animals I put in there. With that much space the inhabitants would constantly require a game of wears waldo to find them


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought about that as well thats why I plan on going with one of the larger more bold frogs. Im still planning the layout of the tank in a way that will make the frogs as comfortable as possible to make them feel secure enough to be out in the open. Im also making sure none of the landscaping has any blind spots for them to become hidden from view unless of course they are behind a plant or in one. Im excited to get started but right now I'm collecting materials and playing around with some clay to get a good feel for working with it. This will be a slow project Im a firm believer in taking my time and doing things right the first time.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Just a wee little update here, I found a nearby dealer for some red clay $28.50 for 50lb, I should be ordering my misting system from MistKing next Friday and I've been working on some designs for the layout inside the Viv. I also have a few ideas for the waterfalls and stream I'll share later to see if they work or not.
Here is a pic of an Idea I had for the water feature.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

sweet! This looks like its going to be a great build! Take a look at this build


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html


Its a lot bigger than yours but I'm sure you can get some ideas.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

I've looked through that thread more than a few times lol. I had considered more water like in that one but the more I thought about it the less I wanted to deal with fish and frogs in one enclosure. I got rid of all my fish except my pleco I've had for 5 years now. Hes put up with a lot so I decided once this project is done I'm getting a 75G just for him full of nice juicy wood to chew on.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Designed the top. The glass will be supported around the edge by stops like what you have on doors and windows this way I can remove them and have good access to the inside of the tank. The hinge will be your standard aquarium glass top plastic hinge, most fish stores sell them as replacement parts. The front wood piece is about 12" in width and will be used to mount the circulation fans inside the Viv. The center piece of glass will either be a drop in piece like the others or I'll fix it in place by nailing in stops on both sides of the glass. The wood frame will also make it easy to attach the misting nozzles. The glass will probably be 1/8" plate I can get from work real cheap.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Quick update, Bought a Pump (Quiet One 1200) that powers the filter which is a Lifeguard Aquatics AF-94 mechanical filter, the Heater (Hydor Inline Water heater) as a backup for the winter when my basement gets chilly, and it powers the waterfall. I also ordered my Misting system from MistKing on Friday, should be here early next week. Tank is all cleaned out, I just need to do a quick spray down with a bleach water solution then rinse and I'll be ready to start hard framing the landscaping with eggcrate.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

i am really looking forward to your progress on this tank! i Love big tank construction journals and your water feature is something im quite interested in also. Good luck and please post lots of photos as you go through the process!


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh there will be plenty of pics, For anyone who is interested here is the Link to the tank build itself on Monster Fish Keepers.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got the Mist kit from MistKing yesterday, Thanks for the extra Tubing Marty! I started working on the eggcrate framing for the water feature I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow man, I clicked your other link and read through how you built the whole thing. That is an amazing set up!!! I know some people were saying start with a small viv first and then work up to a large one, but I doubt they had seen your handiwork... it is obvious that you are a craftsman and I am excited to see your build!

In this special veiwing room that you have built, what kind of room style do you have? Are there like nice soft lazy boy chairs and tv or is it a standing room only type place? I can just imagine that if there is anywhere to sit that this would be the perfect room to just go and relax!

Keep us updated!


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, the tank is built into a wall in the basement that was suppose to be my "Mancave" until my 14 year old temporarily took over with his Playstation...










Here is a pic of the water feature frame I started on. I was going to try and go by the pic I made up but I think I'll just wing it from here on out.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

steelyphil said:


> sweet! This looks like its going to be a great build! Take a look at this build
> 
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html
> ...


I ended up gutting that system twice before I was finally "happy". It's good to have a comprehensive plan starting out but to also realize that it may change no matter how much planning you do. 

Even now I still change stuff around- more for fun but still always trying to "improve" upon what has been done.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Little update again, I had originally planned to recycle the water from the tank through a filter then into the misting system but to keep the water as clean as possible from minerals that will eventually make it around a mechanical filtration and block the nozzles I'm going to run an RO unit from my home water line to a reservoir then to the misting system. I had thought about running the tank water to an RO unit but it would clog the RO membrane prematurely. The next problem with adding new water every day would be that the tank would eventually fill up unless I manually drained it periodically, so to keep the tank from getting filled up with water I'll be drilling a second hole for an overflow pipe under the false bottom so it will keep the water level at a determined level. This will also keep me from having to do water changes since there will be new water added to the tank daily.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Got a little more done installing the plumbing for the pump, filter and heater. It looks like I might have to split the hose that returns to the tank for the water feature and have one line running the water fall and the other line positioned to circulate the water better under the false bottom. The flow is a little to strong to run just the water fall so rather than restrict the water flow I'll just divert it to and kill two birds with one stone. I'll have to install two ball valves to control each line but that isn't going to be to difficult. I also decided to move the water feature to the left side of the tank rather than the right since the tank is on a slight slop to the right this way the water will naturally flow towards the return drain. I still need to install the overflow pipe and position the pump/filter in its permanent spot and screw it down. I haven't glued any pipes together and I might not need to. A little Teflon tape around the pipes then pressed into the fittings and its water tight since there is almost zero water pressure on the pipe except for the weight of the water and gravity. I have the pipe supported in two places and will probably add a few more support straps just for overkill which is never a bad thing when it comes to keeping the carpet in the next room from getting soaked. 













































inline water heater probably only going to be used in the cold months. 









Next step is to get the overflow pipe installed and run to the drain, installing the false bottom and starting on the eggcrate framing for the landscape features.


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Bought the RO unit last night and I'm hooking it up today. I got more egg crate to work on the framing but I still need another bulkhead, no one seems to carry them around here so I need to order one along with a float switch for the mist water reservoir. Its a small unit only 10 gallon per day but I don't think I'll need more than a gallon or two a day out of the system for the Viv, the rest of the water will feed into the other reservoir for the kitchen sink faucet for us to drink. I'd like to think I killed two birds with one stone here, no more buying water bottles and I got the RO for the Viv I just hope it can keep up though. Has anyone ever tried to run two reservoirs off one RO unit?


----------

